

Anti-Powerpoint Party - it
http://www.anti-powerpoint-party.com/

======
aeurielesn
So, even though the problem is real. This is basically a site to promote _a
book_ and nothing else.

------
codesuela
So the alternative to PowerPoint is a flipchart huh? At least it's not
proprietary.

------
noamsml
Not impressed. This sort of technique only works if you have good fine motor
control. If, like many software engineers, you have terrible drawing skills,
well... good fucking luck.

------
benwerd
Cute sales technique.

